# Second coming and AI



## jimmytich (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi -- doing research on films, books, short stories, what have you, that write about, expand on and deal with the idea of the second coming myths (whether it be christian, jewish or muslim) and artificial intelligence. I vaguely remember someone telling me that Orson Scott Card has written about this idea, and in a way the Matrix trilogy is about this, although from the opposite side (AI being the anti Christ). Anything and everything you might know or have heard of would be extremely appreciated.

Thanks,

James


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sure you've heard of this one but just in case...

The Left Behind Series by Lehaye and Jenkins 

I don't normally connect those types of things so if there have been novels or stories I've read that supposedly refer or tell a new version or new vision - I probably didn't notice.  I'm sure that many others here will have much more info and help.

Good luck with your research!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi jimmytich, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

  I'm afraid I can't place any names at the moment - I'm sure someone will be along to provide more information, though.


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 15, 2004)

Technically, Dune. Just not mechanical AI.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 15, 2004)

The was a three-part drama called The Second Coming that was shown on the BBC (I think) some time ago, it was filmed in Manchester and dealt with this ordinary guy who suddenly realised he was the Second Coming, and proved it to the world by creating a miracle at Manchester United football ground (he made daylight in the stand whilst the rest of the city was shrouded in darkness - it was the middle of the night). End of the World scenario was dealt with extremely cleverly, and I would advise watching it if you can find it anywhere.

It was produced by the same people who produced Queer As Folk, but I'm afraid that is as much as I know.

EDIT: I just googled it...
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00013D526/102-0865875-7504144?v=glance


----------



## jimmytich (Apr 30, 2004)

Hmm. I though Orson Scott Card wrote a book where an AI was created and then immediately declared itself to be god or Jesus or something. 

Surprised there aren't more of these sorts of stories or short stories...

J


----------



## polymorphikos (May 1, 2004)

What about The Lawnmower Man?


----------



## Hypes (May 4, 2004)

Quite a lot of fantasy books have prophecies in them where the main character is the _second coming/messiah_. The Belgariad comes to mind (but I haven't read that in years, so I might be a tad off - my recollection isn't what it used to be, sadly).


----------



## Vodstok (May 4, 2004)

Swan Song dealt with a similar theme, although there is never any actual reference made about Swan being a messiah, she simply resembles a Jesus type character.


I too am amazed that there arent more stories out there dealing with this subject. I actually hadnt thought of it before, but i like it as a plot point.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 4, 2004)

I writing one. 

 Ssh...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 4, 2004)

I just remembered, Frank Herbert's Pandora trilogy deals with an AI that becomes a sort of god.


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 11, 2004)

Ghost in the Shell is a great anime about AI and it is the

prequel to the matrix (little known fact).


----------

